# [gelöst] VLC Update

## Hotzenplotz

Ich hab ein VLC update auf Version 0.9.0_alpha20071009 gefahren aber leider wurde nicht erfolgreich installiert. Ich werd auch nicht schlau draus. 

 * Messages for package media-video/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20071009:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20071009 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   vlc-0.9.0_alpha20071009.ebuild, line 211:   Called econf '--disable-glide' '--enable-a52' '--enable-aa' '--enable-alsa' '--disable-altivec' '--enable-arts' '--disable-bonjour' '--disable-fribidi' '--disable-cdda' '--disable-cddax' '--disable-libcddb' '--disable-libcdio' '--disable-daap' '--enable-dbus' '--enable-dbus-control' '--disable-dirac' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-dc1394' '--enable-dca' '--disable-dv' '--disable-dvb' '--enable-dvdread' '--enable-dvdplay' '--enable-dvdnav' '--disable-esd' '--disable-faad' '--disable-fb' '--enable-ffmpeg' '--enable-flac' '--disable-ggi' '--enable-gnomevfs' '--disable-gnutls' '--enable-hal' '--disable-httpd' '--disable-id3tag' '--disable-jack' '--disable-caca' '--disable-libgcrypt' '--disable-notify' '--disable-libtar' '--disable-lirc' '--enable-live555' '--disable-lua' '--disable-mkv' '--disable-mod' '--enable-mad' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--disable-mpc' '--disable-musicbrainz' '--enable-ncurses' '--enable-mozilla' 'XPIDL=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox' 'MOZILLA_CONFIG=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-config' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-glx' '--enable-opengl' '--enable-galaktos' '--disable-optimize-memory' '--disable-oss' '--disable-png' '--disable-portaudio' '--disable-pvr' '--disable-qt4' '--disable-rtsp' '--disable-realrtsp' '--disable-smb' '--enable-sdl' '--disable-sdl-image' '--disable-shout' '--enable-skins2' '--disable-speex' '--disable-sout' '--disable-svg' '--disable-svgalib' '--disable-taglib' '--disable-theora' '--enable-freetype' '--disable-twolame' '--disable-upnp' '--disable-v4l' '--disable-v4l2' '--enable-vcd' '--disable-vcdx' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-loader' '--enable-wxwidgets' 'WX_CONFIG=/usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.6' '--enable-x11' '--enable-screen' '--disable-x264' '--disable-xinerama' '--disable-libxml2' '--disable-xosd' '--enable-xvideo' '--disable-xvmc' '--disable-zvbi' '--disable-libvc1' '--disable-snapshot' '--disable-growl' '--disable-pth' '--disable-optimizations' '--enable-utf8' '--enable-libtool' '--enable-fast-install' '--disable-vlm'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

Wie ich nun ein dauerhaftes downgrade mache, weiss ich leider auch nicht. Ich bin für jede Hilfe für nen manchmal leicht Beschränkten   :Smile:   dankbar

GrussLast edited by Hotzenplotz on Thu Oct 18, 2007 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

1.) Poste bitte den richtigen Fehler (der ist in den Zeilen über dem was du gepostet hast)

2.) Warum verwendest du einen unstable vlc?

----------

## Hotzenplotz

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/vlc/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20071009.ebuild,v 1.11 2007/10/13 00:12:21 dirtyepic Exp $

WANT_AUTOMAKE=latest

WANT_AUTOCONF=latest

inherit eutils wxwidgets multilib autotools toolchain-funcs gnome2 nsplugins

MY_PV="${PV/_/-}"

MY_PV="${MY_PV/-beta/-test}"

MY_P="${PN}-${MY_PV}"

VLC_SNAPSHOT_TIME="0016"

# Used for live ebuilds

# ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.videolan.org/vlc/trunk"

# ESVN_PROJECT="${PN}-trunk"

# ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="bootstrap"

# ESVN_PATCHES="${WORKDIR}/patches/*.patch"

PATCHLEVEL="42"

DESCRIPTION="VLC media player - Video player and streamer"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.videolan.org/vlc/"

if [[ "${P}" == *_alpha* ]]; then # Snapshots taken from nightlies.videolan.org

	SRC_URI="http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/source/trunk-${PV/*_alpha/}-${VLC_SNAPSHOT_TIME}/${PN}-snapshot-${PV/*_alpha/}.tar.bz2"

	MY_P="${P/_alpha*/}-svn"

elif [[ "${P}" == *_p* ]]; then # Snapshots

	SRC_URI="mirror://gentoo/${P}.tar.bz2"

	MY_P="${P}"

elif [[ "${MY_P}" == "${P}" ]]; then

	SRC_URI="http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/${PN}/${PV}/${P}.tar.bz2"

else

	SRC_URI="http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/testing/${MY_P}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

fi

SRC_URI="${SRC_URI}

	mirror://gentoo/${PN}-patches-${PATCHLEVEL}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="3dfx a52 aalib alsa altivec arts avahi bidi cdda cddb cdio daap dbus dc1394

	debug directfb dts dvb dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg flac ggi gnome gnutls hal httpd

	id3tag jack libcaca libgcrypt libnotify lirc live lua matroska mod mp3 mpeg

	musepack musicbrainz ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl optimisememory oss png pvr

	rtsp samba sdl sdl-image seamonkey shout skins speex stream svg svga taglib

	theora truetype twolame upnp v4l v4l2 vcd vcdx vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows

	X x264 xinerama xml xosd xulrunner xv"

RDEPEND="

		sys-libs/zlib

		media-libs/libdvbpsi

		3dfx? ( media-libs/glide-v3 )

		a52? ( >=media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r3 )

		aalib? ( media-libs/aalib )

		alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

		arts? ( kde-base/arts )

		avahi? ( >=net-dns/avahi-0.6 )

		bidi? ( >=dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4 )

		cdda? ( >=dev-libs/libcdio-0.72

			cddb? ( >=media-libs/libcddb-1.2.0 ) )

		cdio? ( >=dev-libs/libcdio-0.78.2

			>=media-video/vcdimager-0.7.22 )

		daap? ( >=media-libs/libopendaap-0.3.0 )

		dbus? ( >=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 )

		dc1394? ( sys-libs/libraw1394

			<media-libs/libdc1394-1.9.99 )

		directfb? ( dev-libs/DirectFB )

		dts? ( media-libs/libdca )

		dvb? ( sys-kernel/linux-headers )

		dvd? (	media-libs/libdvdread

				media-libs/libdvdcss

				>=media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.9

				media-libs/libdvdplay )

		esd? ( media-sound/esound )

		ffmpeg? ( >=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050226-r1 )

		flac? ( media-libs/libogg

			>=media-libs/flac-1.1.2 )

		ggi? ( media-libs/libggi )

		gnome? ( gnome-base/gnome-vfs )

		gnutls? ( >=net-libs/gnutls-1.3.3 )

		hal? ( sys-apps/hal )

		id3tag? ( media-libs/libid3tag

			sys-libs/zlib )

		jack? ( >=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.99.0-r1 )

		libcaca? ( media-libs/libcaca )

		libgcrypt? ( >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.0 )

		libnotify? ( x11-libs/libnotify )

		lirc? ( app-misc/lirc )

		live? ( >=media-plugins/live-2007.02.20 )

		lua? ( >=dev-lang/lua-5.1 )

		matroska? (

			>=dev-libs/libebml-0.7.6

			>=media-libs/libmatroska-0.8.0 )

		mod? ( media-libs/libmodplug )

		mp3? ( media-libs/libmad )

		mpeg? ( >=media-libs/libmpeg2-0.3.2 )

		musepack? ( media-libs/libmpcdec )

		musicbrainz? ( media-libs/musicbrainz )

		ncurses? ( sys-libs/ncurses )

		nsplugin? (

			xulrunner? ( net-libs/xulrunner )

			!xulrunner? ( seamonkey? ( www-client/seamonkey ) )

			!xulrunner? ( !seamonkey? ( www-client/mozilla-firefox ) )

		)

		ogg? ( media-libs/libogg )

		png? ( media-libs/libpng )

		samba? ( net-fs/samba )

		sdl? ( >=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8

			sdl-image? ( media-libs/sdl-image ) )

		shout? ( media-libs/libshout )

		speex? ( media-libs/speex )

		svg? ( >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.9.0 )

		svga? ( media-libs/svgalib )

		taglib? ( media-libs/taglib )

		theora? ( media-libs/libtheora )

		truetype? ( media-libs/freetype

			media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera )

		twolame? ( media-sound/twolame )

		upnp? ( net-libs/libupnp )

		v4l? ( sys-kernel/linux-headers )

		v4l2? ( sys-kernel/linux-headers )

		vorbis? ( media-libs/libvorbis )

		win32codecs? ( media-libs/win32codecs )

		wxwindows? ( =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6* )

		X? (

			x11-libs/libX11

			x11-libs/libXext

			xv? ( x11-libs/libXv )

			xinerama? ( x11-libs/libXinerama )

			opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

		)

		x264? ( >=media-libs/x264-svn-20061014 )

		xml? ( dev-libs/libxml2 )

		xosd? ( x11-libs/xosd )

		"

# Disabled features and reasons:

# xvmc? ( x11-libs/libXvMC )

#	Will probably compile only on x86

# dirac? ( media-video/dirac )

#	Needs testing but can be ok

# qt4? ( $(qt4_min_version 4.2.0 ) )

#	Main addition of 0.9.0, will enable it when it'll be released

# zvbi? ( >=media-libs/zvbi-0.2.25 )

#	Dep not up to date enough

# libgcrypt is mandatory at buildtime, and that's not only a matter of missing

# m4s. Bug #195322

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

	X? ( xinerama? ( x11-proto/xineramaproto ) )

	dev-util/pkgconfig

	>=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.0"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

# Dispalys a warning if the first use flag is set but not the second

vlc_use_needs() {

	use $1 && use !$2 && ewarn "USE=$1 requires $2, $1 will be disabled."

}

pkg_setup() {

	if has_version '<media-video/vlc-0.8.8'; then

		eerror "Upgrading from <0.9 vlc series will give you a broken player"

		eerror "Please unmerge it first"

		eerror "And have a look at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157746"

		die "Please unmerge older vlc versions"

	fi

	if use wxwindows || use skins; then

		WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

		need-wxwidgets unicode || die "You need to install wxGTK with unicode support."

	fi

	vlc_use_needs skins truetype

	vlc_use_needs skins wxwindows

	vlc_use_needs cdda cdio

	vlc_use_needs vcdx cdio

	vlc_use_needs libgcrypt gnutls

}

src_unpack() {

	unpack ${A}

	cd "${S}"

	EPATCH_SUFFIX="patch" epatch "${WORKDIR}/patches"

	AT_M4DIR="m4" eautoreconf

}

src_compile () {

	local XPIDL=""

	local MOZILLA_CONFIG=""

	use vlm && \

		myconf="${myconf} --enable-vlm --enable-sout" || \

		myconf="${myconf} --disable-vlm"

	if use nsplugin; then

		if use xulrunner; then

			XPIDL=/usr/$(get_libdir)/xulrunner

			MOZILLA_CONFIG=/usr/bin/xulrunner-config

		elif use seamonkey; then

			XPIDL=/usr/$(get_libdir)/seamonkey

			MOZILLA_CONFIG=/usr/$(get_libdir)/seamonkey/seamonkey-config

		else

			XPIDL=/usr/$(get_libdir)/mozilla-firefox

			MOZILLA_CONFIG=/usr/$(get_libdir)/mozilla-firefox/firefox-config

		fi

	fi

	econf \

		$(use_enable 3dfx glide) \

		$(use_enable a52) \

		$(use_enable aalib aa) \

		$(use_enable alsa) \

		$(use_enable altivec) \

		$(use_enable arts) \

		$(use_enable avahi bonjour) \

		$(use_enable bidi fribidi) \

		$(use_enable cdda) $(use_enable cdda cddax)\

		$(use_enable cddb libcddb) \

		$(use_enable cdio libcdio) \

		$(use_enable daap) \

		$(use_enable dbus) $(use_enable dbus dbus-control) \

		--disable-dirac \

		$(use_enable directfb) \

		$(use_enable dc1394) \

		$(use_enable dts dca) \

		--disable-dv \

		$(use_enable dvb) \

		$(use_enable dvd dvdread) $(use_enable dvd dvdplay) $(use_enable dvd dvdnav) \

		$(use_enable esd) \

		--disable-faad \

		$(use_enable fbcon fb) \

		$(use_enable ffmpeg) \

		$(use_enable flac) \

		$(use_enable ggi) \

		$(use_enable gnome gnomevfs) \

		$(use_enable gnutls) \

		$(use_enable hal) \

		$(use_enable httpd) \

		$(use_enable id3tag) \

		$(use_enable jack) \

		$(use_enable libcaca caca) \

		$(use_enable libgcrypt) \

		$(use_enable libnotify notify) \

		--disable-libtar \

		$(use_enable lirc) \

		$(use_enable live live555) \

		$(use_enable lua) \

		$(use_enable matroska mkv) \

		$(use_enable mod) \

		$(use_enable mp3 mad) \

		$(use_enable mpeg libmpeg2) \

		$(use_enable musepack mpc) \

		$(use_enable musicbrainz) \

		$(use_enable ncurses) \

		$(use_enable nsplugin mozilla) XPIDL="${XPIDL}" MOZILLA_CONFIG="${MOZILLA_CONFIG}" \

		$(use_enable ogg) \

		$(use_enable opengl glx) $(use_enable opengl) $(use_enable opengl galaktos) \

		$(use_enable optimisememory optimize-memory) \

		$(use_enable oss) \

		$(use_enable png) \

		--disable-portaudio \

		$(use_enable pvr) \

		--disable-qt4 \

		$(use_enable rtsp) $(use_enable rtsp realrtsp) \

		$(use_enable samba smb) \

		$(use_enable sdl) \

		$(use_enable sdl-image) \

		$(use_enable shout) \

		$(use_enable skins skins2) \

		$(use_enable speex) \

		$(use_enable stream sout) \

		$(use_enable svg) \

		$(use_enable svga svgalib) \

		$(use_enable taglib) \

		$(use_enable theora) \

		$(use_enable truetype freetype) \

		$(use_enable twolame) \

		$(use_enable upnp) \

		$(use_enable v4l) \

		$(use_enable v4l2) \

		$(use_enable vcd) \

		$(use_enable vcdx vcdx) \

		$(use_enable vorbis) \

		$(use_enable win32codecs loader) \

		$(use_enable wxwindows wxwidgets) WX_CONFIG="${WX_CONFIG}" \

		$(use_enable X x11) $(use_enable X screen) \

		$(use_enable x264) \

		$(use_enable xinerama) \

		$(use_enable xml libxml2) \

		$(use_enable xosd) \

		$(use_enable xv xvideo) \

		--disable-xvmc \

		--disable-zvbi \

		--disable-libvc1 \

		--disable-snapshot \

		--disable-growl \

		--disable-pth \

		--disable-optimizations \

		--enable-utf8 \

		--enable-libtool \

		--enable-fast-install \

		${myconf} || die "configuration failed"

	if [[ $(gcc-major-version) == 2 ]]; then

		sed -i -e s:"-fomit-frame-pointer":: vlc-config || die "-fomit-frame-pointer patching failed"

	fi

	emake || die "make of VLC failed"

}

src_install() {

	emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

	dodoc AUTHORS MAINTAINERS HACKING THANKS NEWS README \

		doc/fortunes.txt doc/intf-cdda.txt doc/intf-vcd.txt

	rm -rf "${D}/usr/share/doc/vlc" \

		"${D}"/usr/share/vlc/vlc{16x16,32x32,48x48,128x128}.{png,xpm,ico}

	if use nsplugin; then

		dodir "/usr/$(get_libdir)/${PLUGINS_DIR}"

		mv "${D}"/usr/$(get_libdir)/mozilla/plugins/* \

			"${D}/usr/$(get_libdir)/${PLUGINS_DIR}/"

	fi

	use skins || rm -rf "${D}/usr/share/vlc/skins2"

	for res in 16 32 48; do

		insinto /usr/share/icons/hicolor/${res}x${res}/apps/

		newins "${S}"/share/vlc${res}x${res}.png vlc.png

	done

	use wxwindows || rm "${D}/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop"

}

Der unstable wurde bei mir als update zum vorhandenen installiert, nachdem ich den alten deinstalliert hatte, weil sich die beiden geblockt haben. Wie bekommt man den alten wieder in den portage?

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge =$exakte Version.

Also per = gehts.

Du hast uns eben das Ebuild gepostet, warum?

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

Wenn es dir den unstable als update zum alten installiert hat, deutet es darauf hin, dass du ein unstable system hast ... und wenn du ein unstable system benutzt UND keine Ahnung hast ... nun ja ... selber schuld

----------

## jkoerner

Ich habe die ~x86-Version getestet, versucht alles geradezubiegen und dann die jetzt stabile Version  0.8.6c wieder installiert.

Qt, mein Kriterium für die Installation der 0.9.0, kann man noch vergessen.

Es gibt kein USE-Flag dafür und wenn man mit Dreisatz und qt-enabled installiert mutiert das Ergebnis noch zum Crash-Kurs. Da kommt echt keine Freude auf. Also noch weiter warten.

----------

## Hotzenplotz

Ich hab das alte Paket nun mittels emerge =vlc-0.8.6c installiert. Danke für die Hilfe.

Mal so rein Interessehalber, woran sehe ich, dass ich ein unstable System benutze? Ist das irgendwie gekennzeichnet? Denn sonst müsste ich das versehentlich bekommen haben.

----------

## Necoro

Naja ... wie ich schon sagte: wenn er dir ein unstable paket als alternative zu einem stable anbietet ... denn hast du es entwerde gezielt akzeptiert (via package.keywords) oder du hast schlicht ein unstable system (also alle unstable pakete akzeptiert) ... poste mal bitte deine make.conf

----------

## Hotzenplotz

Meine make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

USE="X aac aalib accessibility alsa arts avi cdparanoia cdr dbus divx dv dvd

     dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg flac gestreamer gnome gtk gtk2 hal ieee1394

     imagemagick jpeg kde lame live mad mjpeg mmx mp3 nsplugin ogg opengl qt

     qt4 quicktime real sse sse2 usb vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs xv"

----------

## Necoro

 *Hotzenplotz wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

 

Die Zeile verwundert mich etwas -- sollte aber ok sein ... (kommentier sie aber sonst mal aus  :Wink: ) ...

und naja - nehme mein Statement zurück, dass du ein unstable system fährst ... scheinst wohl den vlc in der /etc/portage/package.keywords zu haben -- entfern ihn da mal ;P

----------

## Hotzenplotz

Das auskommentieren hat keine Änderung gebracht. 

In der /etc/portage/package.keywords hab ich nur das hier stehe:

media-video/vlc ~x86

Sobald ich das auskommentiert habe, hat er mir die alpha auch nimmer angezeigt. Ich dachte, das sei ganz Allgemein und nicht für unstable. Na ja, wieder was gelernt.

Danke schön.

----------

## Necoro

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

